# Burley Trailer + Helmets



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

This is a question for the parents on the board... Do you put a helmet on your kids in a Burley Trailer?

Today we decided to take a mother's day ride with the kids in the Burley Trailer. I picked up a helmet for the 11 month old this morning (since she her neck muscles are finally developed enough). When she sits in the Burly the shape of the helmet pushes her head forward and she gets really upset. My oldest kid (when she was 11 months old) never minded it but the youngest one just flips out. So halfway through the ride we decided just to take it off. I was thinking maybe next time we would maybe put some towels behind her back so it would create more space between the back of the Burley seat and her helmet so she would be more comfortable.

Any suggestions, advice or guidance would be appreciated...

BTW... our model is an older style one where the seat back goes all the way up to the top of the trailer... not like the new style ones.


----------



## Calmar (Mar 30, 2006)

First, its my understanding that the law requires a helmet even in the trailer. Plus its just a really good idea. I had the same problem with my Burley. Instead of towels, I placed a pillow behind my kids to push them forward into the lap belt. The lap belt is so far forward it doesn't prevent the kids from sliding down over a ride. As they slide, their head gets out of the helmet pocket (it sounds like you don't have the pocket) and the seat pushes the back of their helmet up. It worked fine until I put two kids in. In the end, I sold it and replaced it with a different brand that had a much better lap belt design (a true 5pt harness) and a support under the seat that keeps them from falling into each other as the fabric seat sagged under their weight.

-James


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> This is a question for the parents on the board... Do you put a helmet on your kids in a Burley Trailer?...


Yes. The crash-test dummy up front is supposed to be no exception, but a moment of stupidity on my part is all it takes. Not to mention the bad example I am providing here.

A pillow should work as long as the child is old enough to reposition it when it falls out of place..


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I always put a helmet on my kid for safety reason and as stated above I thought it was the law to do so. 

Hhmm... is there a padded seat you can fit in there that won't slide out from behind your 11mo old like those made for cars? I'm not too familiar with the Burley you have but maybe you can strap down the pillow or cushion to keep it from moving. Or the Tim Allen method = duct tape the pillow to the tralier! 

Gus Riley - cool set up! Now I just need to convince the wife we "need" a tandem so I can do the same thing you did! hehe! *[EDIT - I put Crankymonkey's name instead of Gus, my bad!]*

Good luck! hopefully when my 4 mo old comes up on a year I can have both my 7yo and her in the trailer! although my 7yo may be too big by then! UGH!


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Tim Allen method is the only one that will work on our Burley.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Gus Riley said:


> Yes. The crash-test dummy up front is supposed to be no exception, but a moment of stupidity on my part is all it takes. Not to mention the bad example I am providing here.
> 
> A pillow should work as long as the child is old enough to reposition it when it falls out of place..


Is that a ghost riding in the second position?


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Is that a ghost riding in the second position?


One kid that didn't need a ride home from school. Ghost kid for the day.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*required*

California Vehicle Code
21212. (a) A person under 18 years of age shall not operate a
bicycle, a nonmotorized scooter, or a skateboard, nor shall they wear
in-line or roller skates, nor ride upon a bicycle, a nonmotorized
scooter, or a skateboard as a passenger, upon a street, bikeway, as
defined in Section 890.4 of the Streets and Highways Code, or any
other public bicycle path or trail unless that person is wearing a
properly fitted and fastened bicycle helmet that meets the standards
of either the American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM) or
the United States Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), or
standards subsequently established by those entities. *This
requirement also applies to a person who rides upon a bicycle while
in a restraining seat that is attached to the bicycle or in a trailer
towed by the bicycle.* (b) Any helmet sold or offered for sale for use by operators and
passengers of bicycles, nonmotorized scooters, skateboards, or
in-line or roller skates shall be conspicuously labeled in accordance
with the standard described in subdivision (a) which shall
constitute the manufacturer's certification that the helmet conforms
to the applicable safety standards.
(c) No person shall sell, or offer for sale, for use by an
operator or passenger of a bicycle, nonmotorized scooter, skateboard,
or in-line or roller skates any safety helmet which is not of a type
meeting requirements established by this section.
(d) Any charge under this subdivision shall be dismissed when the
person charged alleges in court, under oath, that the charge against
the person is the first charge against that person under this
subdivision, unless it is otherwise established in court that the
charge is not the first charge against the person.
(e) Except as provided in subdivision (d), a violation of this
section is an infraction punishable by a fine of not more than
twenty-five dollars ($25).
The parent or legal guardian having control or custody of an
unemancipated minor whose conduct violates this section shall be
jointly and severally liable with the minor for the amount of the
fine imposed pursuant to this subdivision.
(f) Notwithstanding Section 1463 of the Penal Code or any other
provision of law, the fines collected for a violation of this section
shall be allocated as follows:
(1) Seventy-two and one-half percent of the amount collected shall
be deposited in a special account of the county health department,
to be used for bicycle, nonmotorized scooter, skateboard, and in-line
and roller skate safety education and for assisting low-income
families in obtaining approved bicycle helmets for children under the
age of 18 years, either on a loan or purchase basis. The county may
contract for the implementation of this program, which, to the
extent practicable, shall be operated in conjunction with the child
passenger restraint program pursuant to Section 27360.
(2) Two and one-half percent of the amount collected shall be
deposited in the county treasury to be used by the county to
administer the program described in paragraph (1).
(3) If the violation occurred within a city, 25 percent of the
amount collected shall be transferred to and deposited in the
treasury of that city. If the violation occurred in an
unincorporated area, this 25 percent shall be deposited and used
pursuant to paragraph (1).

http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/calawquery?codesection=veh&codebody=&hits=20


----------

